# North County Trailway Westchester/Putnam



## lowendrick (Oct 5, 2009)

I rode the newer section of this trail between Carmel and Brewster this past Tuesday. The pavement is beautiful and the overall design is great. I am wondering if anyone knows of any good options for continuing north once you reach the end at Route 6 and Putnam Avenue. I heard there are also newer sections that extend all the way up to Columbia County.


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Subscribing. I'd be interested in the route going South from Columbia County. I think I have read much of the Harlemville RT is not ready but I'm looking to do a ride from Chatham to Westchester or maybe even Bridgeport,CT (then take ferry to Port Jeff) next summer.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

For connecting between the Harlem Valley Railtrail and the North County you'd have to put up w/ some traffic or do some climbing. I live in Pawling and I've ridden to Brewster and picked up the North County on my way down to Westchester- I've also taken rt 311 to Fair Street to John Simpson Rd which brings you to the trail at Old Rt 6.

If you're willing to put up w/ the section of rt 312 by the Home Depot/Kohl's shopping center you can take that to Farm-to-Market Rd (left at lite by Brewster MS) which (w/ a couple other roads that pretty much parallel rt 22) will eventually get you to rt 311 in Patterson, which takes you to rt 22 and you have a nice shoulder from that point north to Wassaic and the Harlem Valley Railtrail. 

Having lived in Westchester for 4 years before moving to Dutchess County and living there for the past 8 years, I've got the area covered. Any other questions or for more detailed info, shoot me a pm as I don't check this forum that often.


----------

